# which bee magazine is the best?



## ranger519 (Jun 23, 2014)

I was gonna subscribe to one of the two bee magazines and was wondering which one it's the best.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I think you should get a copy of each and decide for yourself which one you like the best.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

You will find interesting content in both magazines. They are complimentary. Both will send you a free issue on request. Or find someone in your local bee club who has back issues that they can't trash. I brought 3 boxes full of past issues to our bee school - they went in one or two nights.

Both have e-mail alert services. Bee Culture Editor Kim Flottum is active in EAS which may or may not mean anything to you.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the American Bee Journal it has some good information and the sale adds and sources of supply. There is another periodical that mentions bees but is mostly for your spinster Aunt I think.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

i have been subscribing to bee culture now for 5 years i enjoy it.also looked at the bee journal but not a subscriber seem good as well good luck lol


----------



## swanson475 (Jul 14, 2012)

I do both


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Duh, beesource.com of course.


----------



## ken5400 (Dec 18, 2012)

I like Both..I need all the reading material I can get for winter when there's nothing to do til spring.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Never thought of York as being remote. Long driveway?


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I subscribed to both BC and ABJ when I started, intending to cut back to one subscription once I knew which one I liked better/found more useful. I renewed both subscriptions, and have no plans to drop either one. As Andrew said, they complement each other.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

If you are looking to read it on an iPad, get ABJ. The BC digital version is poorly done. The digital subscription of the ABJ is only 3 issues, so you aren't tied into it for a long time.


----------



## ken5400 (Dec 18, 2012)

Its actually Airville......Just like it sounds its in the middle of noWhere, Nothing but trees and farmland. 14 miles to the nearest store


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And I am sure you are thankful. You could be beside a shopping center.


----------



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

When I was new to beekeeping, I subscribed to both, and found some of the articles to be over my head. After a few years, I realized I needed to know a lot more to be a beekeeper, and not just a guy who buys packaged bees every couple of years. So I have subscribed to both again. I subscribed to the digital version of Bee Culture--it was cheaper and it's one less magazine I have to store. The one thing I don't like about the digital version of BC is that you can't download it; you must read it online. I had hoped to be able to save articles of interest digitally. I can, but it is a cumbersome process.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

there is no best of anything. Just personsal opinion. the bee culture is geared toward hobby beekeepers and abj has always been for more advanced beekeepers. I would try both and see what works best for ya.


----------



## ranger519 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

